# Outlook 2003: Sender's account doesn't change when composing e-mail in Word



## krank (Apr 26, 2005)

Suppose you have two e-mail accounts, say A and B, A set as default, and you set Outlook to use Word to edit e-mails. 

If you click the Accounts button to select the B account to send the e-mail via that account while composing a new e-mail message in Word, it seems that Word correctly switches to the desired account – for example, if you have set up separate signatures for the A and B accounts, the signature for A is replaced by the signature for B.

The e-mail, however, will be sent via the default account.

To test this, just try to send an e-mail message to yourself from any of your accounts but not the default one. You'll see the sender of the test message is the e-mail address that is set up in your default e-mail account. 

If you use Outlook to edit e-mails, there's no such problem.

Did anyone come to this problem and do you have a resolution or workaround to this problem affecting me badly?


----------



## pip22 (Aug 22, 2004)

That's normal behaviour. Whatever app you use to compose an email, it still needs Outlook to send it, and Outlook is forced to use the default account. There is no way round that. The fact that MS Word can differentiate between the two signature-files is irrelevant -- Word doesn't send the email -- Outlook does (using the default account). Now come back when you have a real problem!


----------



## krank (Apr 26, 2005)

pip22 said:


> Word doesn't send the email -- Outlook does (using the default account).


That's clear, I just tried to avoid complicated sentences. As Word's toolbar features the Accounts button I still think it should be able to tell Outlook which account to send the message via—otherwise there's no any reason to change signatures and, at all, to implement that Accounts button.


----------



## Chevy (Jul 25, 2003)

Unhide the FROM: line, and you can use the pull down it has to select the correct account.


----------



## krank (Apr 26, 2005)

I'm sorry but it seems there is some misunderstanding. (I'm quite experienced with Office products, so the problem, unfortunately, is not that simple or I could find a solution somewhere or on my own. I guess this problem is more complicated.)

No matter if I unhide the From line or click the Accounts button, no matter that Word displays the line "This message will be sent via XY account"—if Word is set as the e-mail editor, Outlook forces to send the message via the default e-mail account.

Please try it yourself and let me know if you are experiencing the same problem or this strange and unexpected behaviour is specific to my installation. Just compose a message in Word, select an account other than your default, and see the results, from which of your accounts you receive the mail sent to yourself.

Thanks, guys, for the time spent on me.


----------

